# fs: brand new unused, PAIR, 2x Akios Hellrazor 14' 3pc rods. 4-8oz. Closed



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

My friend got me a pair of these rods while coming back from the UK. Brand new. Never used. Nice 3pc bait rods. 14' long. Roughly 4.6' per section. Equal lengths. Continental style rod for spinning reels. Meaning its longer than standard. Designed for overhead thump casts and easy groundcasts. Not full blown pendulum swings. Easy to throw basically. Easy to fish.

Nice through action, lightweight, hits really nice distances with a good spinning reel. Small enough to pack in a small car and carry around. Triangular butt grip.
14' long, Itll clear over many breakers in the surf when in holder. Sweet spot is 4-5oz.

I like it more over a Daiwa Ballistic just due to the price point, alone. The price of both of these rods cant even buy you 1 Ballistic.

Snapshots with accurate info from Akios website. And picture of actual rod. 

$330 shipped for the pair. no lower, this is the last final price i listed on another forum. I was asking for $400.

They sell around $250 brand new locally in the US. So $330 for the pair is a steal.

I never buy single rods, always in pair because I fish with a tripod holder.


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

I would be interested in 1 if someone wants to split the package.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

GotBait? said:


> I would be interested in 1 if someone wants to split the package.


if you have a friend nearby great.
otherwise i want to sell as a pair, more economical to ship that way.


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

Morning,
Roger that!


----------



## rrosser (Nov 7, 2020)

eric said:


> My friend got me a pair of these rods while coming back from the UK. Brand new. Never used. Nice 3pc bait rods. 14' long. Roughly 4.6' per section. Equal lengths. Continental style rod for spinning reels. Meaning its longer than standard. Designed for overhead thump casts and easy groundcasts. Not full blown pendulum swings. Easy to throw basically. Easy to fish.
> 
> Nice through action, lightweight, hits really nice distances with a good spinning reel. Small enough to pack in a small car and carry around. Triangular butt grip.
> 14' long, Itll clear over many breakers in the surf when in holder. Sweet spot is 4-5oz.
> ...


Are these casting rods or spinning rods


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

rrosser said:


> Are these casting rods or spinning rods


sorry didnt see the notification.
this is a continental style rod
so its made for spinning reels.

if you change the guides on the middle and butt section.
you can use it for casting reels if needed.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Eric,

If you will accept $300.00 for the pair, you won't have to ship them. My son lives near you and can make arrangements to meet you. Let me know.

Jim


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Great! I'll message you contact info. THANKS!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

If this falls through i would be willing to split with gotbait........


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Eric,

Thanks for making this purchase go as well and easy as you did. My son is headed down here to VA on Thursday... so I'll have them in hand shortly. Much appreciated!!

Jim


----------

